# Need creative ways to get my name out there



## StealthSneak1 (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm trying to get myself out there in the eyes of the public. I've been going to other websites and displaying my art, posting on the threads, and even go on Livestream. I always announce my livestream sessions through my journals on all art sites I'm on, I display a picture I've drawn along with one of my custom QR codes to my livestream channel for those on mobile devices. 

Other ways I'm planning on advertising my art services include going to Rainfurrest passing out business cards with email, cell phone number, and QR codes to my live stream and my journal with current prices. They will also have access to my art immediately if they have a smartphone or tablet. The links are also provided on the cards for non mobile users. 

So are there other creative ways to help get my name out there? I don't plan to spend a whole lot.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2012)

Having urls work on your profile may help for starters. Check and make sure people can visit your pages.


----------



## mapdark (Jun 6, 2012)

You don't even link to your FA account properly. 
We have nothing to look at.

That is already a pretty important thing to start with o_0

Then afterwards if you want to get your name out , there aren't many ways , it's called "exposition"

Go to cons , sell stuff , network with people , promote your crap left and right and then MAYBE you'll get some kind of recognition.

While the QR cards thing is interesting , people LOSE cards , or they end up in the bottom of some drawer or even worse , trash bins. 

So you really need to get your name out in the more old-fashioned way we used to call Word-of-mouth in the olden days


----------



## Smelge (Jun 6, 2012)

Do something big and illegal and get caught. Then all the furry news channels will pick up on it and instant advertising.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 6, 2012)

Dude don't give out your phone number to random strangers. Otherwise ^


----------



## drpickelle (Jun 6, 2012)

Offer requests or promotional deals on your art and commissions.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 6, 2012)

I've done a combination of things. Raffles with pimpage is an easy way to go. Offer something to the winner(s). Opening up free requests with the stipulation that the recipient also posts to their own page and links back to you. You're already doing livestreams, but maybe opening up requests and doing some simple sketches and such can help. Helped me greatly since the beginning of this year when I started doing that. As for commissions themselves I've done various offers such as a pretty successful sale I had months back on buying two sketches, get one lined free. Or monthly themes at a discount.


----------



## StealthSneak1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe something like request 2 or 3 characters get one free? (one of the 2)


----------



## StealthSneak1 (Jun 6, 2012)

mapdark said:


> You don't even link to your FA account properly.
> We have nothing to look at.
> 
> That is already a pretty important thing to start with o_0
> ...



As for the promotional stuff I'm thinking of trying just handing them out to people who are interested, and having my smartphone with me I can use the QR code to go to the links and show them some of my work as well


----------



## CryoVulf (Jun 7, 2012)

you could try doing an character/pet auction. Have the character or pet look like something that is very popular among the furry community. For example, ponies. For some reason every body loves em. Or make a character that has the fur color of a video game character, like Ezio from Assassins Creed. Take the color of his clothes and put it to the fur/scales. make sure to start the auction at a low price then as the price gets higher offer more art or the same character, like  some head shots, detailed shading, background and other things. I also find that watching popular, but friendly artists, help as well. I gained two watchers from being in art streams and saying my FA name, when asked and if the topic ever comes up. If your too up front on streams, saying your name right away, not only is it disrespectful to the artist who's hosting the stream but it also makes you look like an arse. They may say being nice gets you no where, but it's brought me a long way from when I first joined FA.


----------



## StealthSneak1 (Jun 9, 2012)

CryoVulf said:


> you could try doing an character/pet auction. Have the character or pet look like something that is very popular among the furry community. For example, ponies. For some reason every body loves em. Or make a character that has the fur color of a video game character, like Ezio from Assassins Creed. Take the color of his clothes and put it to the fur/scales. make sure to start the auction at a low price then as the price gets higher offer more art or the same character, like  some head shots, detailed shading, background and other things. I also find that watching popular, but friendly artists, help as well. I gained two watchers from being in art streams and saying my FA name, when asked and if the topic ever comes up. If your too up front on streams, saying your name right away, not only is it disrespectful to the artist who's hosting the stream but it also makes you look like an arse. They may say being nice gets you no where, but it's brought me a long way from when I first joined FA.



To be honest, I'm not sure how character auctions work. I see them all the time, but not sure what goes on. Do they yell out prices in the journals/submissions and highest bidder wins? Sorry for being blunt, never have done one before. As for fan art, I'm not a big fan, I'd like to draw what ever I want how i want. And how does watching friendly popufurs help out? I watch a few and still nothing much happens. I see people comment their submissions and pretty sure those artists are left in the dust. As for livestream, I mainly just announce when I go on, or if I'm not getting many watchers. I don't mean to shoot your suggestions down, I really appreciate the help, I just want some clarification.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 9, 2012)

StealthSneak1 said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure how character auctions work. I see them all the time, but not sure what goes on. Do they yell out prices in the journals/submissions and highest bidder wins? Sorry for being blunt, never have done one before. As for fan art, I'm not a big fan, I'd like to draw what ever I want how i want. And how does watching friendly popufurs help out? I watch a few and still nothing much happens. I see people comment their submissions and pretty sure those artists are left in the dust. As for livestream, I mainly just announce when I go on, or if I'm not getting many watchers. I don't mean to shoot your suggestions down, I really appreciate the help, I just want some clarification.



best advice i can offer

free art
trades- a lot, it helps your skill and gets your name around to other artist adn you get art out of it too
you can go for an ad banner and I think they are 20 bucks but run a whole month
you can do the character auction which is you have a character you make, flesh it out- then you post the submission or a journal and have people bid for the rights to the art and character.


----------



## StealthSneak1 (Jun 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> best advice i can offer
> 
> free art
> trades- a lot, it helps your skill and gets your name around to other artist adn you get art out of it too
> ...



Alright. that sounds like it'll work. Do you know how the banner thing works? I thought those were commissioned or something.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 9, 2012)

StealthSneak1 said:


> Alright. that sounds like it'll work. Do you know how the banner thing works? I thought those were commissioned or something.




you make a banner with the correct dementions, contact the FA email and request an adspace, and send your banner in with the email, they then decide ya or na and you then pay 20 bucks and it links back to your fa.


----------



## StealthSneak1 (Jun 9, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> you make a banner with the correct dementions, contact the FA email and request an adspace, and send your banner in with the email, they then decide ya or na and you then pay 20 bucks and it links back to your fa.



There is no theme to follow either? You choose one or something?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 9, 2012)

StealthSneak1 said:


> There is no theme to follow either? You choose one or something?




yea dude, the banner is yours to make, so as long as it is a pg at tops rating as far as the art you put in it they will run it, and are you doing it for commissions or just because? 

here just read this http://help.furaffinity.net/article/AA-00210/7/Advertising.html


----------



## StealthSneak1 (Jun 10, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> yea dude, the banner is yours to make, so as long as it is a pg at tops rating as far as the art you put in it they will run it, and are you doing it for commissions or just because?
> 
> here just read this http://help.furaffinity.net/article/AA-00210/7/Advertising.html



For the question, I guess a bit of both. I could use the extra money to help pay for my expenses, hopefully help me move into an apartment somewhere and also help pay for a car. I have a job, but the cost of school and such doesn't quite help me there.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just like DD mentioned too that slipped by me, do trades. It's also win-win since the other artist also gains as well. If you're willing, I could do a trade with ya, could help you out a bit.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 11, 2012)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Just like DD mentioned too that slipped by me, do trades. It's also win-win since the other artist also gains as well. If you're willing, I could do a trade with ya, could help you out a bit.


I take it you've never had someone flake on you?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 11, 2012)

So when are you going to fix your link already. You ask to be creative but still can't fix the FA link to your site.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 11, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> So when are you going to fix your link already. You ask to be creative but still can't fix the FA link to your site.



I think he just made the common mistake of using the profile name rather than as it shows on the URL. Just have to take that underscore out and the link works. 
But yeah, should still be fixed.


----------



## CindEE (Jun 25, 2012)

I also 3rd, 4th, nth the free art. I'm not even very good, but I've met people and made friends by doing little derpies for people for free.


----------

